# Was spricht gegen ein Skate-Helm ?



## sammunz (11. Juni 2008)

Geht leider wieder mal um eine "Helmberatung". Bin langsam am verzweifeln, da ich keinen MTB-Helm finde der meine Birne nicht doppelt so groß erscheinen lässt ( Kalimero-Effekt ). 

1. Weiß jemand einen "Flachen" ? Habe gerade den Giro-Hex geschickt bekommen - der ist zwar nicht so voluminös, sieht aber immer noch ******* aus. Habe davor schon Uvex, Cisco, Alpina und BMX-Helm von Lazer gecheckt - gefallen mir alle nicht ( die Helme im Prinzip schon, aber nicht in Verbindung mit meinem Kopp )

2.Ziehe deswegen einen Skateboard-Helm in Erwägung ? Kann mir einer sagen, ob der außer der Lüftung Nachteile hat ( Sicherheit ? )

Danke !


----------



## jasper (11. Juni 2008)

ein skate-helm kann beim unfall nicht annähernd so viel energie absorbieren wie ein normaler radhelm. die geht dann eben weiter in deine birne. sonst hat er (außer der pubertären optik) keine nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBnoob (12. Juni 2008)

@jasper, hast du irgendwelche Belege für deine Theorie?
Kann mir das irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen, der SkateHelm ist doch viel massiver?

@Sammunz, Der Skatehelm hat eben das Hauptproblem mit der Belüftung, dafür geht er hinten schön weiter runter, schützt also einen großen Bereich deines Kopfes, und muss nicht nach jedem Sturz getauscht werden, da er ziemlich stabil ist, ist aber auch recht schwer.


----------



## Eykhe (12. Juni 2008)

Sers,

fahre noch nicht so lange MTB aber dafür schon eine ganze Weile Aggressive Inline und muss Jasper Recht geben. Ein Skatehelm ist für viele Stürze gemacht und den Kopf vor Steinen, Kanten Nägeln o. Ä. zu schützen.
Natürlich können ähnlich hohe Kräfte wie bei einem Sturz vom Fahrrad wirken, aber kaum  jemand kann es sich leisten den Helm nach jedem Bodenkontakt zu tauschen.
Da man mit de Bike denk ich deutlich seltener stürzt kommt hier das hochwertigere Material zum Einsatz.
Und die Belüftung ist wirklich von der übelsten Sorte, ich schwitze darunter wie ein Schwein! War Belüftungstechnisch von Bikehelmen angenehm überrascht.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Ciao

*edit: Wo ich das mit dem massiv lese, war doch mit den Autos früher auch so, die Karren hatten nach nem Unfall ne kleine Delle, kaum verzogen. Die Insassen jedoch oft tot oder schwer verletzt weil sie die ganze Energie schlucken mussten.


----------



## mhetl (12. Juni 2008)

Denke auch das die stabiler sind, weil man ja beim skaten doch heufiger hinknallt als beim biken. Den absoluten Nachteil sehe ich definitiv in der Belüftung, was gerade bei höheren Temperaturen ein muß ist.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## jasper (12. Juni 2008)

stabiler bedeutet nicht, dass mehr energie vernichtet wird.
je weniger energie vernichtet wird, desto mehr energie geht in den schädel über.
@mtbnoob: belege? physik, energieumwandlung. lies selbst nach.
tip: nimm dir ne wollmütze, die ist schön leicht und geht nicht kaputt, wenn du sie vom kirchturm wirfst. die muss also definitiv am sichersten sein.


----------



## Senatorin (12. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn eigentlich wichtiger? Das geile Aussehen, oder die Sicherheit?

Möchte nicht wissen wie geil Du nach einem richtig guten Sturz aussiehst!


----------



## Stompy (13. Juni 2008)

sammunz schrieb:


> 2.Ziehe deswegen einen Skateboard-Helm in Erwägung ? Kann mir einer sagen, ob der außer der Lüftung Nachteile hat ( Sicherheit ? )




Na ja, zum Beispiel den Nachteil, dass ein Skatehelm auch nicht besser aussieht als ein Radhelm. Den meißten Leuten stehen Helme grundsätzlich nicht, aber ein stromlinienförmiger Radhelm hat immerhin noch eine gewisse Eleganz. Einen platten Skateklumpen finde ich da optisch eher schlechter.

Wichtig am Radhelm ist halt die passende Größe. Wenn du einen kleinen Kopf hast und einen M oder Unisize Helm aufziehst, sieht das sicher nicht toll aus.


----------



## TheCoffinNail (13. Juni 2008)

Ich denke neben dem Belüftung-Thema ist (zumindest bei mir) die Passform und der gute Sitz ein Thema. Die Skate-Helme sind doch meistens nicht mit einem verstellbaren Innenring ausgestattet, so dass man sich mit Einklebepolstern behelfen muss. Ich denke durch die verschiedenen Einstellmöglichkeiten am Bike-Helm sitzt dieser "satter" und damit bei einem Crash auch sicherer auf dem Kopf ...


----------



## Mircwidu (13. Juni 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach muss ein Skatehelm nich mal ansatzweise die Kräfte eine Radhelmes Absorbieren.

Wie schnell fährt man denn mit einem Skateboard? 10kmh-15kmh max oder?
Was man mit nem Radl fährt brauch ich ja nicht zu schreiben.
So und nun einfachste Physik.

Kraft = Maße mal Beschleunigung

Ein Skatehelm muss an Kanten und anderen Dingen halten. Aber er muss den Kopf nicht vor hohen Geschwindigkeiten schützen. Also nicht viel Kraft absorbieren. Ein Rad Helm muss aber genau diese eigenschaften erfüllen. Deswegen dieses Ganze Kustoffzeug. Alles was sich verformt nimmt Kraft auf die du am Kopf nicht mehr zu Spüren bekommst.

Um das bsp mit den Autos noch einmal aufzunehmen. Ein Auto welches sich nicht verformt nützt dem Insassen nix da er die Ganze Energie abbeekommt. Bei einer Knautschzone ist das nicht der Fall. Die nimmt die Energie weg.

Ist nur meine Denke.

falls ich Irgendwas falsches erzählt habe dann berichtig mich.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Freistiler (13. Juni 2008)

Ein Halbschalenhelm (Skatehelm) hat was die Stossfestigkeit angeht eine ähnliche Härte wie ein Fullface-Helm. Kann man gerade in der Freeride nachlesen (jaja, Bikebravos, rhabarber..). Die Belüftung ist natürlich wesentlich schlechter als die eines Radhelmes, was die Sicherheit angeht machst Du damit keine Abstriche. Die Halbschale von Bell, so ziemlich das meistverkaufte Dingen aus der Sparte wird auch gern von Streetern, Slopestylern oder was auch immer für Akrobaten eingesetzt und bietet durch die heruntergezogenen Seiten und den tiefgezogenen Hinterkopf guten Schutz. Ich benutze manchmal einen bei Endurotouren; bergauf am Rucksack versteht sich.

@XX01Biker: Schau' Dir mal ein aktuelles Skate-Video an. Bei vielen Treppengaps oder Tricks kannst Du auf Deine geschätzten 10-15 km/h mal noch 30 draufpacken. Unabhängig davon, was die Jungs an Airtime in z. B. eine Halfpipe bekommen. 

Santé!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammunz (23. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Antworten !  Werde jetzt mal ein paar Läden abklappern und vor Ort probieren. Vielleicht klappt`s ja dieses Jahr noch mit einem Helm ( MTB oder Skate )


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen, da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte.
Die meisten haben ja den Skatehelm mit einem normalen mtb helm verglichen.

Da ich aber dirt/street fahre habe ich folgende Frage:

Gibt es Unterschiede in der Sicherheit zwischen einem Skate - und einem BMX Helm ?

Ps: Die Belüftung ist mir erstmal egal.


----------



## sammunz (17. Januar 2009)

Habe übrigens doch noch einen MTB-Helm gefunden - einen MET Veleno

Passt hervorrragend. 

Kann mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen, dass ich jahrelang ohne Helm gefahren bin und mich dabei nicht unsicher gefühlt habe.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2009)

Kann bitte jemand noch meine Frage beantworten bevor der Fred wieder nach unten rutscht


----------

